# What is the average mortgage rate in Spain?



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello

each site I see selling homes doesn't state what the rate is...can you please give me some example either fixed or variable for either 20 and 30 years?

Thank you


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lonely said:


> Hello
> 
> each site I see selling homes doesn't state what the rate is...can you please give me some example either fixed or variable for either 20 and 30 years?
> 
> Thank you


I think your best bet is to check bank web sites.

I could tell you what my rate is (1.3% - 1.1% above monthly eurobor) but this is no longer available to new people so what's the point.


----------



## nickb (Feb 19, 2014)

Non-resident in Spain (rental investment or secondary residence): fix rate at 4%, variable rate EUR + 1,5. i found all the info on this website, its really helpful> 
overseas-mortgage.
co.uk
/spain-mortgage
.html


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

nickb said:


> Non-resident in Spain (rental investment or secondary residence): fix rate at 4%, variable rate EUR + 1,5. i found all the info on this website, its really helpful>
> overseas-mortgage.
> co.uk
> /spain-mortgage
> .html


Looks very out of date. The rates are too low and it's still got VAT at 7% when it's now 10%.

You'd do well to get a mortgage less than Euribor + 3% these days. Long term fixed rate mortgages have never been that common in Spain, last time I looked they had poor rates anyway.


----------

